# Where do you live?



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2008)

Because this is where i live:

Cwmbran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why it has its own Wiki page ill never know. Me and some friends edited once saying Cwmbran meant "Valley of the Crowbar" and that there was a giant 50ft statue of a crowbar in the town square.

That lasted about a week before somebody noticed and changed it back .


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2008)

you should take some pictures like Mino does. i just moved to Bangor, Maine and will take some pics when it gets warmer.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> you should take some pictures like Mino does. i just moved to Bangor, Maine and will take some pics when it gets warmer.



Woah, your wiki page is massive! No fair! There seems like a lot of notable people come from there...and the pictures they have look really nice .

Theres a Bangor in Wales too, lol.

Next time im home i may just take some pictures actually. Get some really nice views of the whole valley from the top of one of the mountains.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2008)

Salt Lake City, Utah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

hmmm


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 23, 2008)

Olympia, Washington - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2008)

This is where I am currently living/going to school: Halifax Regional Municipality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is the area (I'm not from Bridgewater, but lived outside of the town) I am from, pretty dull and boring!
Bridgewater, Nova Scotia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2008)

PreMier said:


> Salt Lake City, Utah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> hmmm



I'd really like to visit Utah, and many of the other southwestern states some day.


----------



## PappaD (Feb 23, 2008)

Houston Texas!!!


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 23, 2008)

heath ohio wahoo.


----------



## MeatZatk (Feb 23, 2008)

Tacoma, Washington - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fort Collins, Colorado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you like old people and white college kids, this is your place!


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2008)

wow, this is a cool thread


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 23, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> Tacoma, Washington - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Sweet 

I went to Clover Park and grew up in Lakewood.

The wife grew up a block from Lincoln off 38th and went to Bellarmine Prep. Class of 82 for both


----------



## Rubes (Feb 23, 2008)

Ovid, Michigan  more cows then people im not even kidding might even be a few goats


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

IRAQ

For at least 8 more months.  Then this place can kiss my ass


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


>


 
Cool.  Where is this Witch?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2008)

I live between






 Street and....






...Lane..


----------



## maniclion (Feb 24, 2008)

Honolulu, Hawaii - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Birth place and location of school where future President of the United States Barack Obama attended from 5th grade until he graduated 1979.  Same first rate Prep-School my boss graduated from....

His grandmother still lives here off of Beretania about 2.5 miles from my home....And his Half Sister Maya is a teacher at UH.....

I think that's what makes him one of the standout black contender for President of all the rest who have tried.  Living in Hawaii teaches you that race is nowhere near as important as people try to make it out to be.  Almost everyone in Hawaii are the most tolerant people I've met anywhere in the world....the diversity of groups hanging out together is unreal compared to the rest of the US....


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 24, 2008)

my town is so cool the town next to us finaly got  a starbucks wow we rock lmao just kidding very bouring area.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 24, 2008)

Crestwood, IL






..if they only would have spelled it right...



Group up in Mt Greenwood (Chicago)


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Cool.  Where is this Witch?


It's a small city compared to US standards located about 25 miles South of the major metropols area. It's right in the middle of a dozen villages, so we have a relatively high number of facilities. I.e. 110 bars and three big malls.

On the map below you can see my town, Gorinchem. Look 2/3 South and 2/3 East of the map, near the A27.





On this map you can see my gym. It's the big white building South-West of the map at the beach near the parking lot and half an inch South of the small port with all the sailing ships.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 24, 2008)

Buffalo, Minnesota - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MeatZatk (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Sweet
> 
> I went to Clover Park and grew up in Lakewood.
> 
> The wife grew up a block from Lincoln off 38th and went to Bellarmine Prep. Class of 82 for both



Fuck Off  I went to Lakes! We are sworn enemies!  Wow what a small internet.


----------



## SYN (Feb 24, 2008)

I have some pictures of East Milly,East Millinocket (town), Maine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll bite...


----------



## sensamilia (Feb 24, 2008)

Johburg- South Africa
Johannesburg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 24, 2008)

Brooklyn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2008)

St. Louis, MO.  Biggest "small town" in the world.  (At least, I think that's what we were instructed to say...)


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 24, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> Fuck Off  I went to Lakes! We are sworn enemies!  Wow what a small internet.



Yes we are, LOL.  I spent a lot of time drunk around the old metal hospital late at night. We would also climb the old water towers. I even went to Pierce College for two years. I also dated girls from Lakes. I even lived on Lake Louise for 2 years. The list goes on.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> old metal hospital



best typo ever. i got a flash of all these old metal heads wandering around a big hospital


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 24, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> best typo ever. i got a flash of all these old metal heads wandering around a big hospital


 
That's about right so I won't fix it. It was Black Sabbath, AC/DC  and Pink Floyd all the way down the Highway To Hell.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> That's about right so I won't fix it. It was Black Sabbath, AC/DC  and Pink Floyd all the way down the Highway To Hell.



i collect a lot of pictures online and abandoned places are some of the best.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 24, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i collect a lot of pictures online and abandoned places are some of the best.



Lookup "Northville Tunnels" -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 24, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i collect a lot of pictures online and abandoned places are some of the best.



Lookup "Northville Tunnels" - 

http://www.w-c-t-s.com/tv/60.wmv


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 24, 2008)

little old Lake Village, Indiana


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Lookup "Northville Tunnels" -
> 
> http://www.w-c-t-s.com/tv/60.wmv





Wayne County Child Development Center - Color Interiors


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 25, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Wayne County Child Development Center - Color Interiors



A lot of those pictures were taken in the early 80's, eveident by the lack of graffiti

I like the original name better listed on the blueprints of the facility...
tour Northville tunnels asylum Hines park tour the Wayne county training school  urban LEGEND KIRKBRID An interactive tour of the grounds of the Wayne County Training School. Hundreds of Pictures and dozens of video clips of almost every building[FONT=&quot]E[/FONT]


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2008)

Sumter, South Carolina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


This is my place....of business. Well, part of it.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2008)

I live in the back....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 26, 2008)

SYN said:


> I have some pictures of East Milly,East Millinocket (town), Maine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





where are the pictures? maybe we can drive up there this spring n take some. i found this googling images of East Millinocket


----------



## alexvega (Feb 26, 2008)

CostaRica, hatillo8, represents!


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 27, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i collect a lot of pictures online and abandoned places are some of the best.








YouTube Video











This is pretty recent. When I use to go everything was intact, right down to the beds. They tore it down but not all the way. I always wondered why... but I really knew why, having toured it on acid many times in the past present and future.  The criminally insane spirits wouldn't let them tear down the rest. Luckily they have always liked me there. I tagged  it twenty years ago and it is still remains untaggedover. Thanks Satan.

:  )

BTW Two people in that video die this summer.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> Brooklyn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Ditto

Where from Bk are you?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 28, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> BTW Two people in that video die this summer.




How come?


----------

